# New replica of the legend of zelda ocarina of time slingshot- the fairy slingshot



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

The legend of zelda ocarina of time slingshot- The fairy slingshot


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job! Keep them coming


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

SUPER cool. funny pouch attachment they have in their drawing.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

If they ever make a Zelda movie, you have made there prop right there!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been hoping someone would do this! Very cool!


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice very cool
Cheers


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha, love it. Good job.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

great job! And thanks for showing the pictures of the journey along the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I was wondering when someone would make it. Glad it was done right. Big fan of each Zelda game.


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!


----------

